# اخر اصدار لـ اهم الكتب الخاصة بــ pmp



## Ahmed Abd Elmaksod (17 فبراير 2014)

1- BMPOK Fifth Edition
http://www.4shared.com/get/wNFsIrzG/Project_Management_Body_of_Kno.html

2- Head First PMP 3rd Edition
Head First PMP 3ed

3- Rita Mulcahy-PMP Exam Prep 8th Edition 
Rita-PMP® Exam Prep 8th Edition - Rita Mulcahy - Download - 4shared

4- Rita Mulcahy-PMP Fast Track v8
Rita PMP Fast Track v8

اسال الله عز وجل ان ينفعنا واياكم بما نسمع ونقرأ ونكتب


----------



## hhmdan (17 فبراير 2014)

شكرا لمجهودك الطيب وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## صالح هلباوي (17 فبراير 2014)

جُزيت خيرا" وزوجت بكرا ورُزقت من البنين عشرا.........جعل الله هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك أخي أحمد


----------



## عبد الرحمن - عمان (18 فبراير 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا، كتب في وقتها


----------



## heshamtaher (20 فبراير 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## enghaytham (11 مارس 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا .. وجعله الله فى ميزان أعمالك ....


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (17 مارس 2014)

مشاركه محترمه مثل صاحبها ، جزاك الله خير


----------



## arch_hamada (26 مارس 2014)

مشاركه محترمه مثل صاحبها ، جزاك الله خير​


----------



## الاستشاري العراقي (27 مارس 2014)

Thanks for the efforts


----------



## مهندس خبير (24 أبريل 2014)

مشكور ولكن برنامج PM FASTrack PMP v8 لم يعمل جيدا فتظهر رسالة خطأ تفيد بأن هناك خطأ في قاعدة البيانات.


----------



## احمد خليل2006 (5 مايو 2014)

اخى الكريم 
السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
هل باستطاعتك مساعدتى فى هذا ايجاد هذا الكتاب 
PMP Project Management Professional Exam Study Guide, 6th Edition

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## teefaah (11 مايو 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Emas (15 يوليو 2014)

نرجوا المساعدة في حل هذه المشكلة - مع العلم انني قمت بتنشيط البرنامج 
ولكم الشكر


----------



## saidelsayedab (26 نوفمبر 2014)

مشكور بارك الله فيك


----------



## صفاء زينهم (25 ديسمبر 2014)

Thank you


----------



## adelhussien (26 ديسمبر 2014)

ممكن لوسمحتو رابط مباشر لل pmbok5 لأن الرابط الموجود في أول المشاركة يظهر أن الملف غير موجود


----------



## hishamsalih (31 ديسمبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## atefzd (7 مارس 2015)

شكرا


----------



## م/ محمد البغدادي (17 مارس 2015)

مجهود رائع
شكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## eng.aim91 (19 مارس 2015)

شكرا جزيلا
لكن روابط كتاب PMBOOK 5 و Rita 8 لا تعمل
رابط آخر لكتاب PMBOOK 5 من الإنترنت
http://www.mediafire.com/download/98vzv0ta1bvaaef/PMBOK+5.rar​


----------



## shams alafag (31 مارس 2015)

جزاكم الله خير


----------

